# Bodybuilding Supplements



## Arnold (Nov 16, 2009)

*From Will Brink:


Part 1.*





YouTube Video












*Part 2.*





YouTube Video


----------



## PushAndPull (Nov 17, 2009)

Yeah, this was already posted in this forum?


----------



## Will Brink (Dec 6, 2009)

PushAndPull said:


> Yeah, this was already posted in this forum?



He owns the place, so he can repost when he wants.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 6, 2009)

WillBrink said:


> He owns the place, so he can repost when he wants.



lol


----------



## PushAndPull (Dec 6, 2009)

I thought it was an error -lol-


----------



## Will Brink (Dec 26, 2009)

PushAndPull said:


> I thought it was an error -lol-



Here's part 3:






YouTube Video


----------



## tailender1 (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## ZECH (Jan 2, 2010)

Bro science...........
That site makes my head hurt..........LMAO!
That is awesome Will. Sad thing is there are many young kids on most sites that are just like that.


----------



## peptides (Jan 5, 2010)

Is he the god of this site?Nice pic there robert.Where did you get that GIF file?I'll have my batman avatar.


----------



## Will Brink (Jan 27, 2010)

dg806 said:


> Bro science...........
> That site makes my head hurt..........LMAO!
> That is awesome Will. Sad thing is there are many young kids on most sites that are just like that.



I have heard pretty much everything that fictional kid has said at one time or another.


----------



## ninasimren (Feb 2, 2010)

Robert said:


> lol








Great list of Bodybuilding supplements you are mentioned....thanks for sharing it


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 2, 2010)

Funny stuff.


----------



## PushAndPull (Feb 3, 2010)

ninasimren said:


> Great list of Bodybuilding supplements you are mentioned....thanks for sharing it



WTF?


----------



## Will Brink (May 23, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> WTF?



I have no idea what was meant by that either.


----------



## Perdido (May 23, 2010)

Will Brink said:


> I have no idea what was meant by that either.



The original video links to this one which would be my guess as to what the reference is too.






YouTube Video


----------



## Will Brink (May 23, 2010)

rahaas said:


> The original video links to this one which would be my guess as to what the reference is too.



Good catch. Hadn't though of that.


----------



## Will Brink (Jun 1, 2010)

After a long break not seeing each other,   the conversation between our well informed intrepid hero and the clueless kid who falls for every new over hyped products that comes along continues in the latest bodybuilding supplement video! Part 4 







YouTube Video


----------



## PushAndPull (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Will Brink (Dec 18, 2011)

ZECH said:


> Bro science...........
> .



The term has gotten so popular, I went and made shirts! Front of the shirt is:







Shirts come in various styles and colors if interested:

https://garmentdeli.com/brinkzone/

BTW, According to UrbanDictionary.com "*Broscience is the predominant brand of reasoning in bodybuilding circles where the anecdotal reports of jacked dudes are considered more credible than scientific research*."


----------

